# box elder burl log value?



## vegas urban lumber

so as it was described to me. a box elder burl log about 12 ft long, and 50 plus inches at the butt end, is available to my brother for $1000.00. it was cut on labor day and is laying whole. i'm imagining that it weighs in excess of 6000 lbs wet. also the stump area. almost 48" tall and as big as 12 foot around, could be had. now i imagine that some portion of it might be able to be slabbed live edge, but the pith will have to be cut out by chainsaw as my mill is only 36" wide. seeing bowl blanks and the like of box elder and flame box elder being popular here, can anyone here validate through calculation, whether said log if in fact decent burl or flame, could produce enough to make a $1000 purchase price viable. additionally it will probably take 250$ worth of anchor seal to deal with the pieces once cut. i am trying to decide whether i really need to be in it for only $500 or if that is even too much. anyone having slabbed, sold or processed this material would hopefully be able to ballpark expected yield and potential value? 

?'s and comments appreciated. i've got the money to dive in but i've always gotten logs for way cheaper, but then again it wasn't wood of this caliber.


----------



## rocky1

@Mike1950

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Need pictures to really tell you anything. Box elder is a short life span tree. Just observation but lots of them are not solid in center. Lots of wind shake. With pictures I could/would guess value. last one I got- probably 3' at butt was 2 loads in trailer- probably 8000 lbs. By the lb it was great buy. I had to haul- saw-sticker- dry. It worked out but Yikes 1500 lbs of wood- 2000 lbs of water and 4500 lbs of crap..........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Mike1950 said:


> Need pictures to really tell you anything. Box elder is a short life span tree. Just observation but lots of them are not solid in center. Lots of wind shake. With pictures I could/would guess value. last one I got- probably 3' at butt was 2 loads in trailer- probably 8000 lbs. By the lb it was great buy. I had to haul- saw-sticker- dry. It worked out but Yikes 1500 lbs of wood- 2000 lbs of water and 4500 lbs of crap..........



i thank you for the reality check. i'll try and get my brother to send some pictures. i was afraid of the (4500 lbs of crap) part but not sure if i was over thinking it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

vegas urban lumber said:


> i thank you for the reality check. i'll try and get my brother to send some pictures. i was afraid of the (4500 lbs of crap) part but not sure if i was over thinking it.



Trev, The gold will be in the outside 6-12". at least this is my experience. Does not mean I am right. But pictures will tell a lot.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lance s

Pics of the piece in question, the kid is 6,2" tall


----------



## Lance s

One more set

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

JMO- not worth $1000- looks solid- looks is key word for elder. mostly wood. Probably best burl in stump. Burl you see is Probably what you get. Usually does not penetrate log. all the above are guess's. 250-300 if you are ambitious and have time to burn

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

more pics. some of that is just heavy wood that you will get nothing from. Last pic that is blistered could have nice weird figure- my last one did.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I agree with Mike, nice burls on the outside but probably don't go deep, nice blister piece too but same opinion. Now for my take, I never buy wood, it is everywhere and it is free! I would let them find another sucker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lance s

Thanks guys for the advise.


----------



## barry richardson

Are you brothers, Trev and Lance? Very cool!


----------



## Lance s

Yeah we are

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1

Funny... Y'all don't look anything alike in your avatar pictures!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

rocky1 said:


> Funny... Y'all don't look anything alike in your avatar pictures!


don't in real life either. i unfortunately could pass for the twin of our brother between us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Robert Baccus

Depends on the color--if it's got flame red color fly down there and buy it all. It can sell for 10$ /# in the big towns. Bowls can go for 2-5K if done well. Without the color--get a fresh sawn pic or two first who knows but I would buy it in a heart beat.


----------

